# The "Mary P" super sport fisherman



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

I saw this huge sportfisher "Mary P" tied up at the Corpus Christi docks. Will get a picture later but this thing is huge. 
According to a boat registry it was built in 2009, registiered in Lousiana, 102' long, 24' wide and draws 13'. 
This rig does not sit still, they run it regularly at least around the bay. Got a couple of round domes on top of the flying apartment. 
Pretty impressive craft.


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Intresting. See if you can find out if they do overnighters like the Big E?


----------



## WillfishforFood (Apr 28, 2009)

I go check it out everytime im in corpus...Its awesome...looks like the outriggers might be 60ft long...and you could put a 54 bert on the fighting deck...or maybe 4 fighting chairs...Wonder if they troll like 20 rods at once...Also on a boat that big I would probably fish no matter what the seas are...it cant be that bad with 100ft of boat....


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Sound's like one nice Yacht....sounds like a Trident,now West Ship.
Imagine the fuel bill.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Whoa !!!!.. This is one purty bote (if this is her)

Twin Cats for 2500+ HP... Fuel capacity...7000 gallons (that would just about do my credit card in for shore..):tongue:


----------



## WillfishforFood (Apr 28, 2009)

thats a good illustration of it...


----------



## WillfishforFood (Apr 28, 2009)

Oh and I think her tender is a whaler thats bigger than my panga...Im thinking I would love to be a stowaway on that thing....


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Holy **** batman!

Here is a link to some pictures. Look at the glass work in the shower WOW. I want lots and lots of money too.

http://www.trinityyachts.com/t044.asp


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

Maybe Tiger had to downsize.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

I could live on that vessel forever. :biggrin:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

The owner seems to be trading up just a little...lol

The 'original' Mary P is now on the market... 87 footer..asking 3.5 million.. the name 'Mary P' does NOT go with the sale..lol

Owner of both is Daryl and Mary Pennington.. Dunno what ol' Daryl does for a living...but he must be danged good at it....


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

Here are some pics I took a couple of months ago when she was in AP. I think she is 122'. I posted them in a Friday Pics thread.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

I've seen them coming in and out of the jetties a couple of times in Port A. Really nice boat. They were tied up in Aransas for a while, I guess they are in Corpus now. Thursday night of the legends, I saw them coming back in at idle right before dark. Don't know if they were fishing the tourn and had a problem or if they were just booze cruising with all of the rods out?


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

wonder if they are in the market for a new deckhand???


----------



## vinsp (Mar 12, 2006)

I bet the fighting chair cost more than my boat. Very nice ride.


----------



## jodyisfishing (Jul 25, 2006)

OH MY! That is one fine canoe......... !


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Tom P./Kinja and I hung out for a week or so with Darryl P. and his son in law down at Tropic Star a couple years back. Their old Mary P. was on its way back from Austrialia, as I recall, so they flew down to fish it for a week out of Panama. 

Totally cool, down to earth folks. Some of the nicest folks you could ever hope to meet.


----------



## mardigrastopsntails (May 20, 2008)

It is the Penningtons yacht (as in Pennington Oil). When they built it a couple years ago it was the biggest sportfishing yacht in the country. He is a great guy and I have duck hunted with him several times in Mississippi.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

WOWZERS! very nice.....


----------



## dolphinslayer1 (Mar 27, 2006)

vinsp said:


> I bet the fighting chair cost more than my boat. Very nice ride.


there was a 100' plus yacht that docked accross from us in Seward, AK from time to time called the Polar Bear. Just a big giant beautiful cruiser... anyway among the other ammenities on it we were always impressed by the double stainless steel anchors hanging off the bow that when we asked the owner about them, he told us had a price tag of aroiuund 20k EACH lol.


----------



## RubiconAg (Aug 20, 2009)

I guess slamming trout in the flats is out of the question huh....


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

REELING 65 said:


> I could live on that vessel forever. :biggrin:


Well..lessee, Reel... 122 ft long...24 ft. beam...= approx 3000 sq. ft..

Yep..that's about the size of my double-wide.. Think I could finish out my days muy happily on that beautiful bote....

Gotta luv that "Black Gold".... "Drill, baby...Drill !!!!":doowapsta


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

RubiconAg said:


> I guess slamming trout in the flats is out of the question huh....


be fun to watch, though! Can you imagine running into solid black mud at 35 MPH in a sled like that? Sheet would be a-flying everywhere.


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

Swells said:


> be fun to watch, though! Can you imagine running into solid black mud at 35 MPH in a sled like that? Sheet would be a-flying everywhere.


It would have to rain for 40 days and 40 night and Noah still wouldn't be able to pull him out of that mud.......... he he he


----------



## southtexasreds (Jun 8, 2009)

It hasn't been in Corpus for about a week now. It had been here for a long while; I would stare out my office window at it. It is ridiculously huge, and they did run it almost every day while here. Sad to see it go; it was pretty good motivation to see it on my drive into work in the mornings.


----------



## woody7 (May 28, 2004)

OK, I'll say it, it needs more rod holders.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

so at 120' , do you get to move up to the triple spreader riggers ?


----------



## mako98 (Aug 8, 2009)

Anyone know the story behind the yacht docked in Aransas Pass near the boat ramp? Has been docked there for a while.


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> so at 120' , do you get to move up to the triple spreader riggers ?


Looks like four spreaders to me....


----------



## Reel Joy (May 28, 2009)

*Mary P rolling*

Got this pic of her rolling out the Port A jetties. I think it was around the time of the DSR. She is a beast to see. I think her Boston Whaler tender is bigger than my 21' Parker. I couldn't figure out how they get the tender off the bow of the boat.


----------



## rodsnscrews (May 4, 2006)

The Mary P is offically a 126ft Trinity Yachat owned by the Pennington family from Baton Rouge, La. Mr. Pennington ranks up there with the richest people in the US so filling her up with 20,000.00 of diesel is no big deal! There is a new and improved Mary P undercontruction in Miss at the Trinity Yard so this one may be on the market soon!




1


----------



## bluewatertx (Aug 31, 2005)

If we’re going to allow Iran to go nuclear, we should let our private citizens (that can afford it) to do the same. That boat deserves a nuclear reactor. What a beautiful ship… And I hate to say it, as much as I love fishing out of Port A, But if I owned that thing, it certainly would not be visiting Port A. I’d have it Monaco harbor, super models sun tanning and waiting, while I rolled the dice at the craps table in my James Bond suit. Then as an afterthought I might try and go catch the spearfish or whatever the heck swims around in the Mediterranean. All I can say is ridiculous… and I want one.


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

*Do you mean this one?*



mako98 said:


> Anyone know the story behind the yacht docked in Aransas Pass near the boat ramp? Has been docked there for a while.


:biggrin:


----------



## grman (Jul 2, 2010)

I think it would be "sexual satisfiying" just looking inside the Mary P's tackle locker!


----------



## rodsnscrews (May 4, 2006)

The Black Hauled 80ft Viking "Bandit" belongs to Bert Steindorf out of Corpus/Beeville! She will run 40kts! Sweet Boat.... they where parked near my slip at the Sea Ranch Marina/SPI during Tift! Owners prior boat was the 74ft "Cats Meow" also a Viking!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

http://www.trinityyachts.com/t044.asp


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

I think "Bandit" is a 74'...could be wrong but pretty sure thats what i saw on the sheet at Poco. I love that black hull but imagine keeping that thing clean! We almost went flag blue when repainting ours but we heard horror stories about water spots. I would think black would be even worse. I guess if you got the doe to rock a 74' viking the extra crew to wash it daily is no big deal.


----------



## PhilD (Aug 12, 2009)

Not in the same class, but very nice nonetheless, I notice that the Briggs "Smooth Operator" seems to have found a new home here, moored along the waterway on the way to Packery.


----------



## southtexasreds (Jun 8, 2009)

Reel Joy said:


> Got this pic of her rolling out the Port A jetties. I think it was around the time of the DSR. She is a beast to see. I think her Boston Whaler tender is bigger than my 21' Parker. *I couldn't figure out how they get the tender off the bow of the boat*.


Simple...just call in the chopper.:help:

And the Smooth Operator pictured above is bad-*** as well. Note the outriggers. Heard he has a patent on that design.


----------



## PhilD (Aug 12, 2009)

southtexasreds said:


> Note the outriggers. Heard he has a patent on that design.


When I first looked at them I figured they cost my than my boat


----------



## southtexasreds (Jun 8, 2009)

I also like the (prob polarized) blue tint job...


----------



## mredruok (Apr 25, 2010)

If you look at the condo behind The Bandit, you will see this years Poco Bueno trophy sitting on the porch.


----------



## FishSlap (Mar 20, 2009)

rodsnscrews said:


> The Black Hauled 80ft Viking "Bandit" belongs to Bert Steindorf out of Corpus/Beeville! She will run 40kts! Sweet Boat.... they where parked near my slip at the Sea Ranch Marina/SPI during Tift! Owners prior boat was the 74ft "Cats Meow" also a Viking!


The "Cats Meow" was a 65, the "Bandit" is a 74. And for those of you that don't already know, the Briggs, "Smooth Operator" has a hot tub under the master berth...pretty wild!


----------



## wildstreak (May 4, 2006)

Actually Bandit will run 42.5 knots, at least light. When we were running across the bay during poco, we raced her. We were running 43.5 knots in the venture and just barely edged bandit. Bandit is one of the best looking vikings I've seen.


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

mredruok said:


> If you look at the condo behind The Bandit, you will see this years Poco Bueno trophy sitting on the porch.


Did they win the release trophy at poco?? I know they won money in alot of tourneys this year but i didn't think they won anything at poco at least in the money pots.


----------



## Aggie (May 27, 2004)

Mary P crew told one of my friends they are heading to Panama. Those 2 other boats are sweet


----------



## tunahunter (May 19, 2008)

here are some pics i got of her when we were in Venice last year


----------



## DirtKat (Dec 10, 2009)

Ya its ok, but there is no tower on her!!!!


----------



## mako (Nov 10, 2004)

PhilD said:


> Not in the same class, but very nice nonetheless, I notice that the Briggs "Smooth Operator" seems to have found a new home here, moored along the waterway on the way to Packery.


"Smooth Operator" has spent the past several seasons in Bermuda, and was recently moved back. I fished the Triple Crown aboard it a couple years back, it is a seriously fine tuned fishing vessel. The design is so thought out and the amenities almost overshadow the fact that it runs 40+kts. The owner is a super nice guy.

Don't forget the Pink engines.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

^^^ The bow flare on that boat is awesome!!


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

WilliamH said:


> ^^^ The bow flare on that boat is awesome!!


That is typical of Carolina built boats. The "Carolina Flare"


----------



## ramrunner (Jun 3, 2005)

mako said:


> "Smooth Operator" has spent the past several seasons in Bermuda, and was recently moved back. I fished the Triple Crown aboard it a couple years back, it is a seriously fine tuned fishing vessel. The design is so thought out and the amenities almost overshadow the fact that it runs 40+kts. The owner is a super nice guy.
> 
> Don't forget the Pink engines.


PINK......because he can


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Dutch Treat said:


> That is typical of Carolina built boats. The "Carolina Flare"


I know and I love the tumblehome on that boat. The Carolina built boats are the best looking boats on the water. My opinion of course!


----------

